# Trane XE 1500 Wiring & Burnt Question



## parkham (Jan 24, 2010)

First time poster, long time looker...... 

I have a Trane XE 1500.  The fan unit outside stopped working.  Breaker would not reset.  I left the door open and reset the breaker only to hear loud popping noise.  I took the fan off and the velcro lined bag over the compressor and found this:







I can't tell why it burnt in half? (if it did) or where it belongs.  It is a hot wire.

Here is what the wiring looks like on the compressor.  I can't see where that dangling hot wire could go?






My fan fell and I assume this red wire got yanked out.. but I don't know where it goes?








Sorry the pics are so big.... And thank you all very much if you could help an ignorant person out.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 25, 2010)

There should be a schematic posted on the inside of a panel somewhere.  Post it; it'll say where each wire goes.

On the end of the red wire in the last photo it looks like a female & male mated connector
http://www.dclinearactuators.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/spade-connectors-female.jpg
[the female connector is shown in the link]
with the mating connector broken off from its wire, so I'd look for a thick red wire that just ends.  It probably broke off from fatigue, due to vibration in the unit.  Wires in this kind of application need to be tied down.

Finding out why the breaker trips is another problem.

That one pair of wires in the lower center of the first photo looks like ordinary zipcord/lamp cord, maybe from someone who made a modification to this unit.  
The wire end should probably be insulated - heat shrink tubing from your local h/w store would be good for this.

The lower left of the last photo also shows wire that looks like it doesn't belong.  The insulation doesn't look weatherproof.

You have a DVM?  A crimping tool or soldering iron?

In the lower center of the last photo on the control circuit board is an integrated circuit
http://www.techbotics.com/acatalog/IC.jpg
Can you post the numbers on the top of it?  I can't quite make them out.


----------



## Hertel (Jan 25, 2010)

That is the wires for your heater on the bottom of the compressor. Most likely just rotted and fell out. 

As for the red wire... I dont remember (its been a while sence ive looked at a trane), but might go to your capacitor.


----------



## blekenbleu (Sep 11, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> Finding out why the breaker trips is another problem.


I just discovered this thread; the broken heater wire
probably tripped the breaker.  At least, mine did..


> That one pair of wires in the lower center of the first photo looks like ordinary zipcord/lamp cord, maybe from someone who made a modification to this unit.


That wire is indeed zipcord, but is from Trane.


> The lower left of the last photo also shows wire that looks like it doesn't belong.  The insulation doesn't look weatherproof.


I think that is the same heater zip cord.
Somebody at Trane was sleeping on the job when they
allowed that wire to be used for the compressor heater.


----------

